# Composing Teamwork



## Daniel

I thought that would be a nice idea: 

Someone gives a theme, and everyone who wants could go ahead or write variations....

Or another thought: one writes a first movement, one a second, and so on. We had to agree in tonality and what kind of work of course.

What do you think?


----------



## Quaverion

I like the idea a lot. I think it will be fun, and very interesting!


----------



## oistrach13

I would be more enthusiastic, but I can't write anything <_<


----------



## baroque flute

If we could get that together I think it would be fun!


----------



## Quaverion

Who composes the tune first?


----------



## Daniel

Firstly we should decide whether we want to make this variation, or one wites one movement, the next the 2 nd... or maybe improvisation about a theme.

I think the best would be to start: One gives a theme, and all will write variations about it. Finally it will be fixed by someone together.

If you want i will start tomorrow with the theme. Remains to decide how many voices the piece should have, i would be for 1 at first.


----------



## max

sounds familiar! Hope it works! Count me in...


----------



## Daniel

Ha, now you say it....but i truthly not have thought to it....


----------



## Quaverion

! voice to start with is a good idea.  When do you think the theme'll be done?


----------



## baroque flute

I am not in a great hurry myself, because it will be a couple of days before I'm ready. (After that Orchestral Suite I have to take a break from composing! My practice has been crowded out, anyhow.) But I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Daniel

So we needn't to hurry i will post it these days, today, tomorrow or so...you can pick it up and think of it around 2 weeks or if you want even more. Next week (not this week) I will go on a one week travel to Switzerland so we have all time of world...

I will post it in PDF or another image format, that all can open it. It will be not long, only around 16 bars or so. What kind of theme? Only notes like a bass line as fundament, or a melody? any style wishes? baroque, more modern? What do you think?

Everyone will work out ONE variation, and will send it to my e-mail adress, i will give them into an order and fix them together and the end result will be posted here again. But details later...


----------



## max

good idea on PDF!


----------



## victimofamnesia

Ummmm...I'd say Daniel should write the first variation.
Am I allowed to do a dodecaphonic version of the variation 
j/k


----------



## Oneiros

Did this ever work out, Daniel? It sounds like an excellent idea!


----------



## Mr Salek

If it's Theme and Variations, then I'd like to give it a shot.


----------



## Saturnus

I'd like to give it a shot. Hmm.. Classical Music Forum's Musical Offering


----------



## Daniel

Hi phatic,

No, it didn't work out yet... As always, a question of time...
But if it is worth to try again, one can think about it.

Greetings,
Daniel


----------



## Oneiros

Oh darn. Actually, I wrote a theme and variations which we could use the theme from. It's tonal though, and might be a bit simple... I'll post a pic, and you can see if you'd like to use it or not.


----------



## Daniel

Hello phatic,

all right. Thank you. So we just have to know, who will join. I will, of course.

Greetings,
Daniel


----------



## Oneiros

I'll be in too, with a new variation I think. I already have 9 on this theme, but there's still room for many more!


----------



## Mr Salek

What are we writing for? Keyboard?


----------



## Mr Salek

Oh, and what's the tempo?


----------



## 4/4player

Hello guys!
Well, I just wanted to say a warm good luck on composing your piece! It sounds exciting by the look of it! I hope I get to listen to the finished product soon!=)
Cheers,
4/4player


----------



## Oneiros

Mr. Salek: Yes I suppose keyboard would be easiest. As for the tempo, this is up to you... I had it at crotchet/quarter note = 54, but this may be a bit slow... it depends on the character of your variation I suppose. 

Oh and thanks 4/4 player... It may take some time to get enough people together, by the look of it.  If you want to have a go at a variation too, please feel free!


----------



## Celloman

*Interesting proposition*

I'll join...that is, if you'll let me.  However, these things take time. We would need to have an established medium with which to compose the piece, ie., Finale software, Sibelius, etc. Then, we could publish it online somewhere. I'd definitely say Theme and Variations are the way to go. That way, everyone could compose one variation, and confusion about how the piece fits together would be minimized.


----------



## SenorTearduct

Lets do it!!!


----------



## chillowack

This is a great idea, but it doesn't bode well for the project that in *five years*, not a single note has appeared!


----------



## Taneyev

Maybe nobody want to compete against the Hexameron or the Diabelli variations


----------



## SenorTearduct

"Compete" is in the mind, Chillowack if you want to lets do it, If anyone else wishes to compose a variation feel free to chime in


----------



## chillowack

Taneyev said:


> Maybe nobody want to compete against the Hexameron or the Diabelli variations


Is this a reference to compositions previously posted by these members?


----------

